# Automated Login



## pgeobc (Oct 27, 2007)

Why does this forum not trigger the automated login that is part of I.E.? It seems that most do. Maybe there is a software switch that can change that? Thanks.


----------



## chris_harper (Oct 27, 2007)

did you save it to your favorites after you were logged in? i use netscape, and it works for me. i also have the forums as my start page. i open netscape, and it loads the forums, with me signed in, from the get-go.


----------



## glued2it (Oct 27, 2007)

click the remeber me checkbox before you log in. It works for me.
Ie 7


----------

